# Lyft Line, can I opt out?



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Lyft Line has never come up when I'm in most central Texas towns; but it sure is happening in Austin.

I don't want to.

Can I opt out? How?


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hahahaha none of us want to...


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Lyfted13 said:


> Hahahaha none of us want to...


One of us does.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> One of us does.


Who is this you speak of?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

No opt out. Just do not accept


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Ignore all Line and Pool requests. That's how u opt out.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Unless you are going for PDB, acceptance rate doesn't matter. Let them expire.

The only time I accept Line is 100% PT or higher.


----------



## 8figgas (Jul 14, 2016)

once they give you the ride, i believe you can go into the menu and cancel that particular ride...


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I find lyft lines at Walmarts insulting.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Tnasty said:


> I find lyft lines at Walmarts insulting.


In my early days as a Lyft driver, I picked up a Walmart passenger and 60 inch television to squeeze into my car. I drove him three blocks.

Never again! You drive you live you learn.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

No, u have to ignore them. Lyft Line riders are the lowest pax lifeform. If u take them u will be miserable.
Also, u can’t end a Line by pressing Offline, Lyft can keep adding to that Line as long as it suits them. Which is real funny if you took a base rate Line back into the surge area and they just keep adding rides that would have been +50% etc but you get base cos the Line started at base. And yes they did plan it that way, cos they are 100% b/ds.


----------



## Hesh_B (Jan 26, 2018)

Registered specifically to say that I've been at this less than three weeks part time and already decline every Line ping I get, acceptance rating be damned (I'll never make PDB anyway, don't drive enough)


----------

